# Another Cull buck



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I sure am glad that we are getting these guys out of the gene pool.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Another view.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

All I can say is:


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

OH MY OH MY now that is a white tail !!! geezzo pizza.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

She's a beaut., where was it harvested YD?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Loma, Nebraska. That other cull buck was out of Nebraska also.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well they sure do grow em big over there. I am curious what that 18 point scored in at.

And that is what you call a wall hanger


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think that both of those bucks will not only hang on the hunters walls but probably a cabela's or two also.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

I thought i had some nice racks in the shop----there's always one bigger Nice Bucks_SB


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

NICE maybe 1 day


----------



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

Is that buck a record? Or is that just the way they grow 'em in Nebraska?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The e-mail I got said it might be as there is some dispute as to wheather it is typical or non, because of one of the tines(I don't remember which one) SB may know just by looking, I just know it's BIG. LOL


----------



## Axel (Mar 21, 2010)

Now That's a Buck


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Thats a huge mess of antlers


----------

